# Characters you would LIKE to be like



## HLGStrider (Jan 18, 2007)

I have seen a lot of discussion of what book/Lord of the Rings character TTF'ers think they are most like, and honestly, I've never been able to get into them because while I would like to think I have Sam's loyalty or Frodo's bravery or Aragorn's patient courage or Goldberry's alluring and lovely temperment, I have never been tested on any of the above in a serious way. Also, I'm not a book heroine. I'm a book reader, and as much as I sort of saw myself in a minor character here or there, I am more often to see people I know or admire or just characters as characters.

But, gosh, wouldn't we all love to know for sure that we had the ability to sacrifice ourselves like Frodo, or in other books . . . Aloysha's love for all humankind and acceptance of all in _The Brother's Karamozov_ or Sherlock's uncanny ability to notice and deduce things from the smallest hint or even (we can go silly) Superman's ability to fly.

What Character would you like to be like?

All right, so here is the one I was considering today. I want to be like Precious Ramotse in _The Number 1 Ladies' Detective Agency_. I want to be sure enough of myself to go and open a business with no experience or schooling and determined enough to make it thrive yet kind enough to use my position to help those around me in need and happy enough to spend an hour of the day content to rest with my cup of bush tea.

I've taken a step towards that. I bought myself a can of what claims to be bush tea.


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 20, 2007)

Huh. Okay. Well, if we're allowed to be crazy by way of wishing for super powers, sure, I'd go with that God dude. A decent power, omnipotence. As to personality traits, Yay for more intelligence, quick-wittedness, and creativity! I already have enough of the other stuff I might want. Why would anyone pass up more intelligence, quick-wittedness, or creativity, though? Craziness. I guess that some amazing skill in some art or craft would be nice but certainly a lot less useful. Specific characters? How's about Feanor and Batman, for starters?


----------



## Jaberg (Feb 7, 2007)

Bill the pony - a pinnacle of awesomeness.

That is all.


----------



## Gift of Names (May 3, 2007)

This is pretty obscure, but I would like to be the shinma _Nirguna_ from Exalted (there are novels and comics based on the series). Shinma are basic, core concepts that govern the Chaos that rages outside of reality. Nirguna is the shinma that has aspects including names, transcendence, completion, et cetera. It sounds blissful.


----------



## Persephone (May 20, 2007)

YayGollum said:


> Huh. Okay. Well, if we're allowed to be crazy by way of wishing for super powers, sure, I'd go with that God dude. A decent power, omnipotence. As to personality traits, Yay for more intelligence, quick-wittedness, and creativity! I already have enough of the other stuff I might want. Why would anyone pass up more intelligence, quick-wittedness, or creativity, though? Craziness. I guess that some amazing skill in some art or craft would be nice but certainly a lot less useful. Specific characters? How's about Feanor and Batman, for starters?


 

You should be Ender (though I know you seem to like Peter more).

As for me, I want to be Petra (from Ender's Game, and Ender's Shadow); or Novinha (after all, she gets to marry the awesome Ender Wiggin); I want to be Sam (LOTR); Ron (HP); Aslan (Narnia); and maybe Ashley Riot (Vagrant Story).


----------



## Rhiannon (May 21, 2007)

Of course I always wanted to be Eowyn, but a lot of my admiration and love for her comes an appreciation for her weaknesses--a have a lot of empathy for her. 

So if I were choosing a character to emulate, it would have to be Faramir--he's kind and understanding of other people, he's observant and thoughtful (which I'm not always), he's eloquent, he's responsible, he's noble, brave, scholarly, appreciates beauty, and inspires respect and admiration in other people. He's pretty much made of awesome. 

I've always wanted to be made of awesome.

Other characters I wish I was like--Paksenarrion from _The Deed of Paksenarrion_ by Elizabeth Moon, for most of the same reasons, although she's less poetic and more practical. She makes a lot of sacrifices for her beliefs. Elizabeth Bennet from _Pride and Prejudice_, and Beatrice from _Much Ado About Nothing_ because I wish I was wittier (or at least faster about it). Prince Lir in _The Last Unicorn_ by Peter S. Beagle, because he's so steadfast and works so hard to do what's right. Antigone, specifically in the Anouilh version, and for that matter Becket in Anouilh's _Becket or the Honor of God_, because they do what they believe is right.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 5, 2010)

Rhiannon said:


> So if I were choosing a character to emulate, it would have to be Faramir--he's kind and understanding of other people, he's observant and thoughtful (which I'm not always), he's eloquent, he's responsible, he's noble, brave, scholarly, appreciates beauty, and inspires respect and admiration in other people. He's pretty much made of awesome.


My favorite man in LoTR.

But I wouldn't pick him to be like, I'd go for someone like... this may sound terribly shallow but I'd go for beauty... I'd want to be some random elf maid of Lothlorien or Mirkwood with a great voice and enchanting abilities. *shrugs* it would probably be more of a change from than real me than would Faramir.:*D Not that that is what I value most in others... but just to experience it you know... what its like to be a beautiful woman.:*o


Sure miss Rhiannon around here too.:*(


----------



## Halasían (Jun 9, 2018)

Murgen of The Black Company.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 10, 2018)

Another thread rises from the grave.

Of course Faramir, for all the reasons listed above, plus loyalty to the vision of something greater than himself.

But I'm afraid that, if there were a Middle Earth equivalent to a Sorting Hat, sending you into the most suitable character, I'd likely end up as the Herb Master.

From other fiction? Probably Bertie Wooster.


----------



## Thistle Bunce (Sep 8, 2018)

And lest this thread slip back into that grave, let me throw in 2 silver pennies.

Of all the LOTR characters, I have found myself most often like Sam. Not a leader, not the wisest, not bound for fame and glory, but a simple fellow, charmed by flowers and fireworks, spouting doggerel when needed, and stubborn as an old root. I would LIKE to be as loyal and faithful, following whomever into the Pit of Doom, but self-preservation rears its ugly head, and I quail in the face of actual violence. Mea culpa, for whatever reason.

However, I do ascribe to Sam's wise words...There is some good in this world, and it's worth fighting for. I fought for a lot of things bigger than me, from getting "girls can only wear skirts to school" out of our ridiculous public school dress code, to a woman's right to try for ANY job for which she can prove she is qualified. Hardly radical notions these days, but well worth fighting for at the time. I'd like to think that Sam would have approved.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm sure he would have!


----------



## Sir Eowyn (May 29, 2020)

Tom Bombadil --- both satisfied with his life, great house in the forest, and with a lovely wife.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 30, 2020)

This is back again, huh? I may as well add a couple.

I'd like to be a character in a Jack Vance novel, just so I could be in a Jack Vance novel.

And when in an especially sour mood, I'd like to be a character who gives Holden Caulfield a punch in the nose, for being a stupid. . .well, several words come to mind, none of them repeatable here.


----------



## Olorgando (May 30, 2020)

What is the Seventh Age's Barad-dûr?


----------

